
A recent experiment may have placed organisms in a state of quantum entanglement - pps
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/schroedingers-bacterium-could-be-a-quantum-biology-milestone/
======
gus_massa
(reposting from another thread) Being very very optimistic, they entangled a
molecule in a bacteria with the light in the cavity. I think this is
essentially at the same level of the quantum effects in the chlorophyll. They
are very far away of entangling a whole bacteria.

------
grkvlt
Not sure that the artist which produced the image (An artist's concept of
quantum entanglement between two atoms) has really understood what quantum
entanglement is... I'm pretty sure it's _not_ a sort of lightning bolt/spark
of electricity joining the entangled atoms, anyway...

------
drb91
Experiment here:
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/smll.201701...](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/smll.201701777)

------
mbfg
"that a particle can appear to be in two places at once"

i'm pretty sure that's not what quantum mechanics says.

~~~
stephengillie
How did the quantum mechanic fix the car so fast? It's like her wrench was in
2 places at once!

